
‘I’m Here to Help,’ Trump Tells Tech Executives at Meeting - SonicSoul
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/14/technology/trump-tech-summit.html
======
arkitaip
Why the hell are his children present during the meetings?

~~~
justinlaster
Apparently we're okay with nepotism and yellow journalism these days.

------
27182818284
It is remarkable how miserable most look in the press photos. I have to wonder
a bit why they even said yes.

